# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: ایجاد installer برای پروژه جاوا همراه با برنامه های مورد نیاز

## leily2000

سلام حضور دوستان
من تمامی پست های مربوطه را خواندم. با تشکر از جوابهای مفیدتون. من در حال حاضر از IzPack استفاده می کنم. تقریبا با امکاناتش آشنا شدم. 
سوالی که دارم این است که اگه بخوام برنامه رو طرف سرور نصب کنم به برنامه های دیگه ای مثل MySQL و ... نیاز دارم. می خوام با نصب Installer برنامه ام اول برنامه های مورد نیازش مثل همین MySQL نصب بشه بعد سایر برنامه ها .

امکانش هست؟
ممنون می شم جوابهاتون رو دریافت کنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## leily2000

با سلام مجدد
بالاخره معما حل شد!
با استفاده از PackJacket که یک GUI برای IzPack هست میشه براحتی برای پروژتون Installer بسازید:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/packjacket 
http://swik.net/ActiveMQ/Blog:+Activ...r+IzPack/cbrsl

----------

